# Should I get insoles?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Stock insoles suck. They have to work for every foot so therefore they work for none. 

Superfeet makes a decent out of the box insole. Custom insoles are much better, but also more expensive. Pretty much up to you on how you want to go with it.

There are some other guys making good out of the box insoles, names are failing me right now.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Footprint Insole Technology | GameChangers

These might not work for someone with flat feet as they just mold to your arch but if you have a medium to high arch these these are awesome. I was very skeptical at first but decided to give them a try and was pleasantly surprised. Basically you inject water into the insole which activates a foam that expands and molds to your foot. I think Remind is also coming out with some exactly like it, pretty sure these are made in the same factory as Remind too.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I am a fan of the Super feet. I actually had a set of custom insoles made but went back to Superfeet. The custom insoles actually caused foot pain after awhile. I use the Superfeet in my hiking and work boots now too.


which type of superfeet do you rock? im thinkin of getting a pair. i got new boots last year thinking that it would stop my foot cramps i get in my right foot only and it didn't help. also, can you get em at local chain sport stores (the ones with university/college kids working that don't know shit), if not they got somethin at walmart that will work?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Certainly you should get some. The stock insoles I've experienced from Celsius, Nike, ThirtyTwo, DC are no where near as good as even just a basic pair of insoles. Some options are SuperFeet, Sole, Shred Soles. You could also get custom made from an orthopedic practioner (podiatrist perhaps?) but they will cost more.

I've used a basic pair of Sole Ed Vieusturs and they improve the comfort and arch support throughout the day quite a bit. I'm not sure if one set is better than another but I would say anything is better than the OEM things they put in the ilners.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Each insole is going to be just as unique to your body as the boots themselves.

With a Burton boot, I'd def look into an aftermarket insole.... I put an insole in my Vans Cirro boots and didn't see a ton of improvement but with my Nike boots I have absolutely 0 problems with the stock insole. 

If I were you I'd return the Rulers before you put them on and buy some real boots if you're upgrading everything this year... Boots are the single most important piece of your gear and I got a hunch that these aren't the best you can find. But who knows, I dunno your financial situation so my advice may not be worth anything.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the green superfeet and don't like them. I guess I was hoping for comfort and these things are like molded rocks. I'm looking into a pair of Sole Signature EV (Ed Visteurs) I've heard good things about.


----------



## latemp (Apr 6, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Each insole is going to be just as unique to your body as the boots themselves.
> 
> With a Burton boot, I'd def look into an aftermarket insole.... I put an insole in my Vans Cirro boots and didn't see a ton of improvement but with my Nike boots I have absolutely 0 problems with the stock insole.
> 
> If I were you I'd return the Rulers before you put them on and buy some real boots if you're upgrading everything this year... Boots are the single most important piece of your gear and I got a hunch that these aren't the best you can find. But who knows, I dunno your financial situation so my advice may not be worth anything.


What would you consider to be some real boots? I bought them on sale so I can't return them, but compared to my first pair of boots which were the Burton freestyles...they are an upgrade for the plain fact they fit good (my last boots were waay too big). I also got a ride antic board (my last board was a wide which i dont need) and cartel bindings also on sale.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

So far the best boot for my foot has been a Burton Moto ...  I need to try on more boots.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

latemp said:


> What would you consider to be some real boots? I bought them on sale so I can't return them, but compared to my first pair of boots which were the Burton freestyles...they are an upgrade for the plain fact they fit good (my last boots were waay too big). I also got a ride antic board (my last board was a wide which i dont need) and cartel bindings also on sale.


Wolf is right.

The reason why I'm teasing you about the Burton boots is because they have a very very bad reputation.

Burton boots almost always fit well new, but break down very very quickly. 

I'm absolutely sold on the Nike boots and you won't hear of them breaking down and becoming worthless. Vans also makes a decent boot, Ride is pretty forward thinking with there's, as is 32. Celsius supposedly makes a good one but I havn't tried one on. DC even makes a good one..... Really Burton is the boot that gets the worst reviews overall. 

It's really about trying a bunch on and seeing which fits you best and won't break down after 10 or 15 days of riding.

If you want longevity without taking a gamble, go with most brands other than Burton for boots, boards, and bindings unless you get Cartels


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well, i hate 'Burton the company' but i've been riding Rulers for the last two seasons. 

i have some Nike boots, and _*for my foot *_they completely suck shit.

the point is, you don't need to give a fuck about what boots fit me good or fit milo or wolf good. you need to try on as many different pairs as you can, and even then its a gamble. just because a boot is comfortable for 20-30 minutes when you're standing around a snowboard shop doesn't mean it will feel good after hours and hours of riding.

insoles are the same as boots - you gotta find what works for you. i hate superfeet. _*for my foot*_ they are worthless. for me the Sole Ed Visteurs are the truth. 

internet reviews from random douchebags can be good for feedback on durability and whatnot, but comfort is subjective.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Wolf is right.
> 
> The reason why I'm teasing you about the Burton boots is because they have a very very bad reputation.
> 
> ...


The burton Moto I had packed out very quickly. About 10-15 runs and my feet started swimming in there. It needed to be tightened over and over again. Not a fan of the quicklace.

I have both Nike's, Kaiju and Zoom Force (got them for steals). And they feel perfect until I start riding. My feet are wide, but not at the top but in the very middle of my foot. Looks like I'm going to need a boot fitter to punch out that middle part for me.

Thinking of K2 T1 or Thirtytwo Lashes next. Just waiting for shops to get new boots in so I can try them on to make sure. Or order from endless.com and return them if they don't fit.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the knowledge spreading on boots.... It really does ALL depend on your foot.

We all have an idea of how each brand makes their boot, and I hope we're learning which boots to avoid at all costs due to longevity issues.

And sorry about the Nike not working for you Shred! Proves Nike isn't for everyone as no two foot are identicle


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea and i'm in fuckin pdx so i wanted to show Nike some love and throw more cheddar at that doucherocket Phil Knight. 

those boots for me are a real example of the gamble that it is buying boots. they felt pretty damn good in the store but once i got riding in them there were bad pressure points. i haven't 100% given up on them yet but they're heavier then the Rulers too.... 

my pair of '10 rulers show very little wear and tear at all, but by now the liners have packed out. i may try and cop some intuitions to replace em.


had a pair of northwave legends and a pair of apollos. they both were really awesome boots, each lasting for 2+ 80 day seasons. only reason i didn't go northwave last time around is it didn't seem like they had kept up with the weight loss philosophy that other companies have been applying to their designs


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Digging the intuition liners in my Ride Insano's. Don't think you can go wrong with those. 

I won't recommend DC Boots. Had two pairs of Allegiance boots. Their high end free ride boot, blow out the side walls. Maybe I'll revisit them in a couple of years, but fool me twice...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Digging the intuition liners in my Ride Insano's. Don't think you can go wrong with those.
> 
> I won't recommend DC Boots. Had two pairs of Allegiance boots. Their high end free ride boot, blow out the side walls. Maybe I'll revisit them in a couple of years, but fool me twice...


I actually got the same boot, they felt good when I tried them on. And after wearing em for a bit they killllllled my foot from being so narrow. Sounds like the have the Burtonitis... Blew out a sidewall in a pair myself


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh btw, I have some Remind insoles and wouldn't recommend them. I didn't notice much difference in them from my stock insoles in my Vans Cirro


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been riding the Burton O-zones (super soft with a ton of flex - great for park) for 2 seasons now and have never ever put on a more comfortable pair of boots. I have very wide feet and found these to have just enough give with the packing in to fit my feet perfectly - like others said though, the durability took a huge hit. They are starting to break down but in reality I don't expect any boots to withstand more than 2 seasons of riding 4+ days a week.


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> The burton Moto I had packed out very quickly. About 10-15 runs and my feet started swimming in there. It needed to be tightened over and over again. Not a fan of the quicklace.
> 
> I have both Nike's, Kaiju and Zoom Force (got them for steals). And they feel perfect until I start riding. My feet are wide, but not at the top but in the very middle of my foot. Looks like I'm going to need a boot fitter to punch out that middle part for me.


What do you mean "punch out the middle for me?" I have the same problem where the widest part of my foot is pretty damn wide. Can you explain the remedy?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

A good bootfitter can punch out boots, stretch them. If you have a really weird foot they MIGHT be able to punch out a part that is bothering you. For me, the widest part of my foot isn't at the toe area, but midway up my foot, then it tapers back in. Yeah my foot looks like a super fat Joint rolled with rolling papers.

Check out the pic at the top left

Southern Ski Tools - Specializing in Bootfitting tools and Orthotic Grinding Machines for Pediatrist, Custom Bootfitters, Pedorthist, Orthotist

At the local sports chalet I met one of the workers that says he is a certified boot fitter or whatever, goes once or twice a year to get certified or trained. He said they can punch a boot out up to 1 size (but I think that may be ski boots?). The best bet is to find a boot that fits but inevitably you'll find someone with a weird foot. Since that wide part is the only part that bothers me I may find a boot that fits best and have them punch it out.

I never got that pain with the Burtons or cheap Lamar hand me down boots I used twice. Only on the Nikes.


----------

